# Deco in the woods



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely pictures of a beautiful looking dog.


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you, I tend to take loads of pictures (all with my phone). One or two turn out ok.

PS He knows he is lovely, you should try getting round PAH or Petstop it takes forever with people wanting to love him :biggrin:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Ooh he's gorgeous !


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Barryjparsons said:


> Thank you, I tend to take loads of pictures (all with my phone). One or two turn out ok.
> 
> PS He knows he is lovely, you should try getting round PAH or Petstop it takes forever with people wanting to love him :biggrin:


He looks like he'd love them too


----------



## meganmolly (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW such a sweet picture, He looks like same as my Sweet Dog


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Good to see he little adventure! Does he try to go on the water?


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

xpalaboyx said:


> Good to see he little adventure! Does he try to go on the water?


The most he has done is get his feet wet in a different lake at the weekend. Not sure he will be a water loving dog but maybe in the summer 

Thank you all for the kind comments


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

ahhh he's gorge .. what is he?


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

Hertsgirl said:


> ahhh he's gorge .. what is he?


He is a Great Dane Pup, 20 weeks old.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

:001_tt1: I want him! He's gorgeous.


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Phwooooaaaarrrrrr!


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

Just thought I would update the thread.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

He is ADORABLE!


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Absolutely scrumptuous !!! Looks like he is going to grow up to be a gorgeous big boy .


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ooooo he's super handsome :001_wub:


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

seem slim but strong..!!:biggrin:


----------

